# Wasserkühlung Umbau: Ablasstechnik + Kühlflüssigkeit?



## StarJoker51 (30. November 2015)

*Wasserkühlung Umbau: Ablasstechnik + Kühlflüssigkeit?*

Hallo liebe Community,

genau so wie mir damals geholfen wurde mein gesamtes System zusammenzustellen und aufzubauen, hoffe, dass ihr mir jetzt, knapp 1 Jahr nach der Anschaffung, beim Umbau nochmal behilflich sein könnte. 

Und zwar besteht aktuell mein System aus einem Alphacool 480er Radiator, einer Wassergekühlten CPU und GPU, einer Alphacool-VPP655 inkl. Aufsatz - Und das ganze in einem Phanteks Enthoo Primo.
Das System läuft Kühltechnisch immer noch 1A, allerdings ist das Wasser mittlerweile schon ziemlich trüb geworden und im Laufe der Zeit fallen einem Dinge auf, die man gerne ändern würde.

Mein aktuelles Anliegen:
Ich würde gerne das Wasser wechseln.

Mein Problem:
Ich habe damals nicht an eine Ablassmöglichkeit gedacht. :S

Also meine aktuelle Lösung:
Schlauch durchschneiden und Eimer drunter halten, oder es irgendwie schaffen eine der Tüllen so zu lösen und den Schlauch in einen Eimer balancieren, in der Hoffnung das nix daneben geht. 


Da ich das Problem nun jedes mal haben werde, habe ich mir gedacht direkt eine richtige Ablasslösung einzubauen, nun sieht man aber den Wald vor lauter Bäumen nicht mehr!
Es gibt so viele verschiedene "Schnelltrenner", es gibt T-Stücke gepaart mit Abflusshähnen und, und, und....

Mein Radiator ist oben im Tower eingebaut (höchster Punkt), die Pumpe ist unten am Boden unter dem Laufwerkschacht befestigt (tiefster Punkt) und der AGB ist im Laufwerkeinschub (2x 5,25" Bay).

Bevor ich mich dumm und dämlich suche und sich das, wofür ich mich am Ende entscheide, doch nochmal als enorm verbesserungswürdig rausstellt, würde ich gerne paar Tipps von euch in Anspruch nehmen. 

Desweiteren:
Was würdet ihr als Zusätze zum Destilliertem Wasser empfehlen? Einfach nur destilliertes Wasser und öfters tauschen, oder gibts da was gutes, dass das Wasser länger "haltbar" und klar sein lässt?
Aktuell hatte ich ganz normales destilliertes Wasser drin, da das damals so empfohlen wurde. Ich bin damit auch super zufrieden, eine Trübheit erst nach knapp 7-8 Monaten. Also 1-2x im Jahr Wasser wechseln sollte nicht das Problem sein, falls es aber mittlerweile doch bessere "best-practice" Methoden gibt, lasse ich mich diesbezüglich auch gerne belehren.
Die Anleitungen zum Reinigen von WaKüs habe ich bereits gelesen. (Cillit Bang etc.), falls es hierzu mittlerweile aktuellere - oder auch einfach nur "einfachere" - Techniken gibt, dann lass ich mich natürlich hier auch mit etwas anderem belehren.

Wieso mir jetzt auch vor allem eine sehr komfortable Abflussmöglichkeit in den Sinn gekommen ist:
Demnächst steht bei uns eine LAN an, die etwas weiter weg ist. Das Auto, mit dem wir die LAN erreichen bietet leider keinen Platz den riesen Big-Tower stehend zu platzieren, weshalb ich sehr gerne vor der LAN das Wasser ablassen und erst dort wieder einlassen würde. Ich traue den ganzen Verschlüssel, vor allem am AGB nicht zu 100%, dass ich den Tower bei Vibrationen während einer Autofahrt 500km auf dem "Bauch" liegen lassen würde! 


Ich danke euch schon mal im Voraus!

Lg
StarJoker


----------



## Nachty (30. November 2015)

*AW: Wasserkühlung Umbau: Ablasstechnik + Kühlflüssigkeit?*

Du kannst einfach beide Verbindungen an der Pumpe abdrehen und in einen Eimer laufen lassen, Ablasshahn gibt ja einige , musst halt schaun was Dir gefällt.

Hm, bedenke das System muss ja auch entlüften wenn du da angekommen bist, danach wieder Wasser raus und zu Hause wieder einfüllen, das wäre mir zu blöd


----------



## Bot_mit_Ping (30. November 2015)

*AW: Wasserkühlung Umbau: Ablasstechnik + Kühlflüssigkeit?*

Einfach irgentwo den Schlauch aufschneiden...Hast sicher Softtubes dann kannst ja auch den CPU Kühler abschrauben, ihn bisschen aus dem Gehäuse halten und Anschluss auf machen.

Das Wasser aber auf ner LAN Party neu füllen würde ich nicht tun. Weiß ja nicht was du für Anschlüsse hast, aber solange sie nicht aus Kaugummi sind dürfte da nichts passieren.


----------



## boober (1. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Wasserkühlung Umbau: Ablasstechnik + Kühlflüssigkeit?*

Er hat schon nicht ganz unrecht, wenn er Bedenken hat, seinen Rechner liegend 500 km durch die Republik zu fahren. Das würde ich auch auf gar keinen Fall machen. Wenn du es aber schaffst, deinen Rechner stehend zu transportieren, dann ist dein System nach 500 km Autofahren definitiv entlüftet Bei der ruckelei und schuckelei im Auto wird jedes kleine Luftbläschen gelöst...


----------



## StarJoker51 (1. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Wasserkühlung Umbau: Ablasstechnik + Kühlflüssigkeit?*

Das Problem ist wie gesagt jetzt nur "akut", wegen der LAN. Wenn ich das nicht jetzt für LAN einrichte, werde ich später das selbe Problem haben, falls ich generell mal Wasser tauschen möchte usw. 
Und da ich das jetzt sowieso machen muss, da das Wasser Trüb geworden ist, hätte ich gerne die komfortabelste Lösung umgebaut. Weihnachtsgeld ist auch da, also kann man da bisschen in was feines investieren 
Wie siehts mit den Schnellkupplungen aus? Was taugen da die von Alphacool?
Und wie genau kann ich mir das mit denen vorstellen?
Ich habe zwei Enden eines Schlauchs, an dem Jeweils 1x die M- und 1x die W-Kupplung angeschlossen ist. Wenn ich nun beide voneinander trenne müssen diese ja im Idealfall absolut wasserdicht sein.
Was nun? Einfach ein Ende in einen Eimer halten und dann das Endstück abschrauben, oder wie kann ich mir das vorstellen?

Das mit dem Ablasshahn + T-Stück macht sinn, finde ich persönlich aber ziemlich unästhetisch, wenn da im Gehäuse unten einfach son Rüssel rumhängt. xD

Deshalb frag ich hier ja, wie ihr so eure Ablasslösungen pflegt...

Ne Antwort zur Kühlflüssigkeit wäre auch noch ganz hilfreich. Wieso wird sie so "schnell" (Ist das schnell?) trüb? Gibts da bessere Mischungen oder so, um das zu drosseln?

Lg
StarJoker


----------



## Nachty (1. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Wasserkühlung Umbau: Ablasstechnik + Kühlflüssigkeit?*

Ablasshahn kannst du auch an die Pumpe anschrauben, dein Kühlwasser wäscht die Weichmacher aus den Schläuchen was sehr häufig der Fall ist, am besten ist der Norprene Schlauch allerdings ist der schwarz mit Beschriftung drauf !


----------



## StarJoker51 (1. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Wasserkühlung Umbau: Ablasstechnik + Kühlflüssigkeit?*

Danke für die Erklärung mit der Trübheit!
Aber ich sehe genügend transparente Schläuche auf Bildern, die auch länger aktiv gelaufen sind ohne, dass dort eine Trübheit auftritt.

Kann ich, wenn ich den Schlauch jetzt verwende, wo es schon "rausgewaschen" ist, davon ausgehen, dass er nicht mehr bzw. sehr langsam ertrüben wird? Oder gibt es eine Möglichkeit, dass generell zu vermeiden oder Schläuche zu nehmen, die das nicht aufweisen? Nicht-transparente Schläuche zu nehmen, wo ich die Trübung einfach nicht sehe bzw. es auch egal wäre, kommt für mich hier eher weniger in Frage, da die Transparenz doch schon einiges an Optik hermacht 

Stimmt das generell, dass destilliertes Wasser vollkommen reicht und alles andere nur Spielerei oder Spekulation ist?
Lese von verschiedenen Alternativen mit einer G30/40/48 in einer 1 zu 5/10/20 Mischung, um auch eine Farbe zu erreichen und gleichzeitig noch Schutzmittel drin zu haben, aber das ist doch meines Wissens nach nur Frostschutzmittel, oder?`Was bringt das also effektiv?

Lg
StarJoker


----------



## Nachty (1. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Wasserkühlung Umbau: Ablasstechnik + Kühlflüssigkeit?*

Frostschutz(G48 usw.) hat da auch nichts zu suchen im PC Kreislauf (ist ja fürs Auto damit der Kühler im Winter nicht einfriert), das nehmen halt alle weil dort Korrosionschtuz enthalten ist für die Radiatoren , und man bekommt es einfach im Baumarkt!


----------



## s_mcclain (6. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Wasserkühlung Umbau: Ablasstechnik + Kühlflüssigkeit?*



Nachty schrieb:


> Frostschutz(G48 usw.) hat da auch nichts zu suchen im PC Kreislauf (ist ja fürs Auto damit der Kühler im Winter nicht einfriert), das nehmen halt alle weil dort Korrosionschtuz enthalten ist für die Radiatoren , und man bekommt es einfach im Baumarkt!



Und warum genau hat es dann im PC nichts zu suchen?

Ich fahre mittlerweile mit Destiliertem Wasser & G12+ ( 50/50 ) seit nem halben Jahr, und habe absolut keine Rückstänge, Flockung oder sonstige Problemchen.
Habe auch noch nie gehört das jemand damit Probleme hat/hatte.


----------



## VJoe2max (6. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Wasserkühlung Umbau: Ablasstechnik + Kühlflüssigkeit?*

G48 und G12+ sind als Kühlmittelzusatz genauso bewährt wie Zusätze und Fertigmischungen die speziell für den Wakü-Markt vertrieben werden - ist auch von der Zusammensetzung her letztlich das Gleiche. Es ist daher Quatsch, dass G48 oder andere Zusätze aus dem Automobilbereich nicht für Waküs geeignet wären. Sowohl Glysantin G48 und G12+, wie auch innoprotect IP, AC double protect usw., basieren auf Glykol als Lösungsmittel für die enthaltenen Korrosionsinhibitoren. Bislang konnte im Wakü-Bereich kein glykolfreier Korrosionschutzzusatz mit der Schutzwirkung glykolhaltiger Korrosionsschutzzusätze mithalten - egal ob aus dem Wakü-Bereich stammend oder nicht. 
Natürlich setzt man bei allen Wakü-Mischungen egal ob aus dem Wakü-Handel oder aus dem Automobilbereich keine so hohe Glykolkonzentration wie bei Autokühlern zum Zwecke der Nebenwirkung des Frostschutzes ein. Bei G48, G12+ usw., wählt man dementsprechend geringere Mischverhältnisse, als wenn man sie als Frostschutz in Autokühlern einsetzt. Fertigmischungen aus dem Wakü-Bereich unterscheiden sich da nur dahingehend, dass dieses Mischverhältnis eben schon eingestellt ist. Trotzdem reichen auch vergleichsweise geringe Glykolkonzentrationen aus, um auf längere Frist Weichmacher aus PVC-Schläuchen heraus zu lösen. Je mehr Weichmacher im Schlauch vorhanden sind, umso schneller geht das aber auch mit geringen Glykolkonzentrationen.
Wer jedoch mit einer Glykolkonzentration wie in Autokühlöern arbeitet muss sich allerdings nicht wundern, wenn Reaktionen mit dem Glykolanteil viel schneller gehen als bei anderen Kühlmitteln abläuft. Es gibt aber leider tatsächlich immer noch so "Spezialisten" die G48 im Mischverhältnis 1:3 oder gar 1:1 fahren. Das kann zwar eine Zeit lang gut gehen, aber sowohl die Pumpe (wegen der hohen Viskosität) als auch die Schläuche (zumindest wenn es PVC_Schläuche sind) nehmen einem das irgendwann übel. 

*Edit: *


Spoiler



Insofern würde ich dir, s_mcclain, auch dringend raten die G12+-Konzentration zu verringern - es sei denn es handelt sich bei dem G12+ was du einsetzt nicht um Konzentrat (auch dann wäre 1:1 aber noch etwas zu viel des Guten). Dass das mit so hoher Konzentration schon ein halbes Jahr gut geht ist erstaunlich aber nicht empfehlenswert. Je nach Korrosionspotential im Kreislauf sind für Waküs Mischverhältnisse zwischen GXX und Aqua dest. von 1:20 bis max. 1:10 sinnvoll - ausgehend von G48 bzw. G12+ Konzentrat. Höhere Mischverhältnisse als 1:10 sind allenfalls beim Einsatz von Alubauteilen im Wasserkontakt adäquat, aber in dem Fall muss man eben mit den Nebenwirkungen leben, die kaum weniger schlimm sind als durch korrodierende Alu-Bauteile. Alu hat wirklich nichts in Wakü-Kreisläufen verloren. Übrigens auch ein Grund warum man G48 oder G12+ und Co. in einer Wakü in geringeren Konzentrationen einsetzen kann und sollte, als in Motorkühlsystemen. In Autos werden oft Alu-Bauteile eingesetzt. Auch deswegen empfehlen sich dort so hohe Korrosionsschutzkonzentrationen. Dafür stört die hohe Viskosität dort nicht so, weil die Wasserpumpen drauf ausgelegt sind und wegen der erwünschten Frostschutzwirkung fährt man eh eine hohe Glykolkonzentrationen in der man man dann eben auch problemlos mehr Korrosionsinhibitoren lösen kann


Dass trübe Schläuche durch Weichmacherauswaschungen aber langsam zum flächendeckenden Problem geworden sind, hat aber weniger mit den eingesetzten Kühlmitteln zu tun, sondern vor allem damit, dass die Schläuche immer weicher wurden. An den bewährten Kühlmittelzusätzen im Wakü-Bereich, zu denen Glysantin G48 und G12+ definitiv gehören, hat sich hingegen seit Jahren nichts geändert - die haben sich bewährt. Bei den Schläuchen sieht das aber ein bisschen anderes aus. 

Früher gab es eigentlich nur Tygon R3603, wenn man weiche sehr biegsame Schläuche wollte, und auch bei dem waren Trübungen vor allem in Verbindung mit glykolbasierten Korrosionschutzzusätzen schon an der Tagesordnung. Dass diese Probleme aber verstärkt und flächendeckend auftraten lag daran, dass die meisten Schlauchanbieter und Hersteller im Wakü-Bereich ebenfalls weiche, gut verlegbare PVC-Schläuche anbieten wollten. Dazu wurde ebenfalls der Weichmacheranteil erhöht. Bei den Tygon R3603, der ja noch nie speziell für den Wakü-Einsatz gedacht war, sondern auch im Labor- und sogar im Lebensmittelbereich zum Einsatz kam, wurde von SaintGobain dann vor wenigen Jahren auch noch von DEHP-Weichmachern auf weniger gesundheitsgefährdende aber noch leichter flüchtige Weichmacher geschwenkt und aus Tygon R3603 wurde Tygon E3603. Zu einem gewissen Zeitpunkt waren also fast nur noch Schläuche im Wakü-Handel zu haben, die vor mit Glykol zusammen recht stark zu Weichmacherauswaschungen neigten. Erst als langsam auch in der breiten Masse bekannt wurde, wo das Problem eigentlich lag, reagierten die Anbieter und Hersteller, indem sie wieder PVC-Schläuche mit weniger Weichmacheranteil anboten und bei den nicht transparenten Schläuchen kamen auch weichmacherfreie Schläuche wie Tygon Norprene wieder in Mode. Außerdem wurde Hard-Tubing langsam zu Trend, bei dem die Problematik mangels Weichmachern nicht auftritt, weshalb sich das Thema trübe Schläuche und ausgewaschener Weichmacher-Schmodder in den Kühlstrukturen der Kühler aktuell langsam wieder ein bisschen zum Besseren wendet.

In den Anfangszeiten der Wakü-Szene war man, was das Thema Schläuche angeht, übrigens noch etwas mehr auf die eingesetzten Materialien und ihre Eigenschaften bedacht, bevor die flächendeckende Kommerzialisierung und die Optik-Mods überhand gewannen. Damals setzte man noch massiv auf recht Glykol-unempfindliche PUR-Schläuche (was dem heutigen Verrohrungstrend schon recht nahe kommt) und auch echte Gummischläuche waren noch nicht so verpönt, wie sie es zumindest zeitweise waren. Damit gab es diese Probleme nicht. Erst als sich PVC-Schläuche als Standard etablierten und immer weicher wurden, ist auch der Einsatz von Glykol als Trägermedium für den Korrosionsschutz in Verruf geraten - obwohl die Ursache eher bei den Schläuchen zu suchen ist. Glykol hat natürlich auch noch andere Nebenwirkungen, aber die hatte man früher auch schon mal besser im Griff als heute. Zum Beispiel bei den Plexiglas-ABs wurde der Arbeitsschritt des Temperns nach der Bearbeitung einfach zunehmend unterlassen. Früher boten einige Hersteller wohl-wissend der Gefahren die beim Einsatz von ungetempertem Plexiglas in Verbindung mit Glykol entstehen, noch getemperte ABs an. Wenigstens hat man da heute noch eine bessere Alternative in Form von Echtglas-ABs...


----------



## StarJoker51 (6. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Wasserkühlung Umbau: Ablasstechnik + Kühlflüssigkeit?*

Vielen Dank für die ausführliche Theorie erst mal! 

Wenn ich nun transparente, "weiche" (also biegsame, damit ich keine Hardtubes + Winkelanschlüsse nutzen muss) Schläuche nehmen möchte, welche wären da am besten?
Die von Alphacool hatte ich bisher und wie gesagt, relativ schnell relativ trüb geworden.
Der Norprene-Schlauch wird sicherlich, wie man oft liest, sehr gut sein, jedoch spielt die Optik natürlich auch bei mir eine große Rolle. 
Wenn es jedoch absolut keine alternativen gibt, die nicht alle X Monate gesäubert und ausgetauscht werden müssen, dann verzichte ich natürlich auch auf Optik für die Haltbarkeit und Leistung des Systems.
Die Frage ist jetzt nur: Wie oft muss ich denn das Wasser dann noch wechseln, wenn ich Dest. Wasser im sagen wir 1:20 Verhältnis mit G48 nutzen würde.
Woran erkenne ich dann noch, wann es an der Zeit wird das alles zu wechseln?
Am AGB ist aufgrund des dunklen Towers die Trübheit leider auch nicht so gut zu sehen, wie am Schlauch direkt. Und mit der Farbe, die durch das G48 dazu kommt, wird das sicher nicht einfacher.
Und zum Korrosionsschutz: Brauche ich den nun wirklich, um den Kupferradiator, die Plates auf CPU/GPU etc. "haltbarer" zu machen? Wie gesagt, damals habe ich oft genug gelesen, dass es nicht unbedingt nötig ist und destilliertes Wasser alleine eigtl. auch ausreichen würde.


Und dann nochmal zu meiner eigentlich Frage: Die Ablasstechnik! 
Was nehme ich nun am besten? Schnellkupplung gut? Wenn ja, welche? Und wie kann ich mir das genau vorstellen? Kupplungen voneinander trennen, ein Ende in nen Eimer halten und dann den Aufsatz abschrauben?


Vielen Dank schon mal!

Lg
StarJoker


----------



## Nachty (6. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Wasserkühlung Umbau: Ablasstechnik + Kühlflüssigkeit?*

Ich meinte ja das Frostschutz an sich  im Pc-Wasserkreislauf unnötig ist, aber da dies im G48 usw. mit enthalten ist da kann man halt nichts machen hehe 

Bei mir habe ich nur dest.Wasser und gut ist bischen Dye rein mal schaun wies ausschaut.


----------

